# Now taking product review suggestions!



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg. 

You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

One thing that quickly comes to mind is 700c rims. You don't have very many listed in the Reviews section, at least compared to what's on the market.

You could list, for example, DT Swiss RR 1.1 and TK 7.1; Velocity Escape, Aerohead, Dyad, Deep V, Razor; Salsa Delgado; WTB Speedmaster; Sun Assault, Venus, M19II, ME14A, Swift TA1, etc. There's just any number of them not listed.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Good suggestion*



AJS said:


> One thing that quickly comes to mind is 700c rims. You don't have very many listed in the Reviews section, at least compared to what's on the market.
> 
> You could list, for example, DT Swiss RR 1.1 and TK 7.1; Velocity Escape, Aerohead, Dyad, Deep V, Razor; Salsa Delgado; WTB Speedmaster; Sun Assault, Venus, M19II, ME14A, Swift TA1, etc. There's just any number of them not listed.


I will forward this request for approval.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Phil Wood bottom bracket.


----------



## tri_fast_eddie13 (Jan 7, 2002)

*fsa stuff*

You don't have much of the newer FSA stuff listed. You could add compact cranks, seatposts, stems wheel sets, handlebars etc. 

Thanks for keeping this website up to date. I always check here before I buy something new.


----------



## DanM (Apr 17, 2004)

AJS said:


> One thing that quickly comes to mind is 700c rims. You don't have very many listed in the Reviews section, at least compared to what's on the market.
> 
> You could list, for example, DT Swiss RR 1.1 and TK 7.1; Velocity Escape, Aerohead, Dyad, Deep V, Razor; Salsa Delgado; WTB Speedmaster; Sun Assault, Venus, M19II, ME14A, Swift TA1, etc. There's just any number of them not listed.


also, Fir and Nimble


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*older stuff*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.



I think that a number of the people that check the product reviews are considering buying off ebay, the marketplace, or other used bike forums. Considering that it might be a good idea to include some of the older products that were on the old site but didn't make it through the migration such as the Specialized Tri-Spokes, and the Shimano 600 STI group. 

Just an idea.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*How about...*

letting people who goes to the product review site add or note the missing product/ mfg link etc when it's fresh in their mind? Then someone can enter the entry officially later....

I hardly ever find any review I am looking for, especially lately.... many listings of products, if the particular mfg is listed there at all, are not updated as there are no newer models listed etc. But I guess I am guilty as well... as I've never contributed any review at all so far.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*This entire thread has been forwarded to the site admin*

He usually gets back to me in a day or two with the can/cannot post answer or alternate instructions.

If he gives me the OK, then I will post the requests when I can gather all the appropriate info for the products (i.e. product description, MSRP and image), and when I can get to them. This is a part time/voluntary position after all


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey *innergel*, you've got your work cut out for ya. Better get crackin'!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*You aren't kidding !*



AJS said:


> Hey *innergel*, you've got your work cut out for ya. Better get crackin'!


FSA alone has about 100 different products! And you've only asked for about 16-18 different rims!


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*We can help*



innergel said:


> FSA alone has about 100 different products! And you've only asked for about 16-18 different rims!


What if we all pitch in on the gathering info side and innergel only has to check it and post it? I know that I'd be happy to help.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Be careful what you volunteer for, you just might get it!*



daneil said:


> What if we all pitch in on the gathering info side and innergel only has to check it and post it? I know that I'd be happy to help.


If you really want to help, send me a Private Message through this site and I'll give you the lowdown. Grand Poobah site admin Greg said he might take some other Add Product volunteers if I didn't muck things up too badly with my efforts.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*I call your bluff!*



innergel said:


> If you really want to help, send me a Private Message through this site and I'll give you the lowdown. Grand Poobah site admin Greg said he might take some other Add Product volunteers if I didn't muck things up too badly with my efforts.


Check you PM's.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Yup Innergel is already doing a heckuva job. I couldn't have asked for a more qualified volunteer. And yes, I will glady and readily accept any new volunteers. If interested, please email me at [email protected] Solid PC skills is a plus, but not required. The interface is a little rough around the edges, and we're still workin' all the kinks out. It is a web based page tool that you access through your browser.

And thanks for the suggestions. As I stated to Innergel via email, the request for rims is a good one, but I think wheelsets should take priority. But the rims mentioned are good ones. 

Also the suggestion for FSA is a good one. Popular stuff with lots of new items. Good call.

Older stuff....well...I see your point, but our goal is to reach the most people as possible with the limited amount of resources that we have. So we want to hit the stuff that has the broadest appeal. Eventually, if we get to a point where we're more up to date on the current stuff, I wouldn't mind having someone fill the holes for the older stuff.

Thanks and keep the suggestions coming.

-gregg


----------



## sorebut (Nov 21, 2001)

Campagnolo '04 wheelsets - they updated the line. Same names, new wheels..


----------



## tri_fast_eddie13 (Jan 7, 2002)

*It's just an idea...*

Since it seems unrealistic to list every product that has or is being manufactured, maybe you could set it up where a reviewer could submit a review on a product that is not listed. Call it an "unsolicited review". They could submit it for your approval and you could post it. That way some idiot couldn't review the entire line of Trojan condoms or something equally crazy.

This idea has several advantages. First, you wouldn't have to think of every product to be reviewed. Second, there may be products out there that have large cult type followings that the rest of us may want to know about. Third, it may reduce the number of products that never get reviewed. These lists of products with "0 reviews" listed tend to make the site look less used or populated.

Like I said, it's just an idea...


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*parts for review*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


innergel, gee I like that name! How about a review of Hugi 240s hugs, also can we get a review of a PARLEE carbon fiber frame ? Can you also add Joe Young as a wheel builder and a review of his road wheels? That would be great! Thanks


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Lots of FSA stuff now listed*



tri_fast_eddie13 said:


> You don't have much of the newer FSA stuff listed. You could add compact cranks, seatposts, stems wheel sets, handlebars etc.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this website up to date. I always check here before I buy something new.


I have posted 32 FSA items in various review categories. Thanks to daniel for making my job easier by grabbing the product descriptions and images for me. Now get over to the Reveiws section and post a review or three! Otherwise daniel and I are going to feel like all our hard work was for nothing!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

sorebut said:


> Campagnolo '04 wheelsets - they updated the line. Same names, new wheels..


There is not a model year field listed for wheelsets. Sorry about that. If you would like to review Campy wheels, just put something in the review like "This is for the 04 version of the..." That usually works pretty well.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*yes write reviews!!!*



innergel said:


> I have posted 32 FSA items in various review categories. Thanks to daniel for making my job easier by grabbing the product descriptions and images for me. Now get over to the Reveiws section and post a review or three! Otherwise daniel and I are going to feel like all our hard work was for nothing!


all i did was find the stuff, innergel did all the real work.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Yeah, this is a problem we have with some Specialized items. It can get messy to start adding Model year to the product name, especially if the product doesn't change the following year.

Example: we could add all the new Campy wheels as Neutron 04, but then if they don't release a 2005 model, the data gets out of date, and also means we have to keep adding the same product year after year (changes or no).

innergels suggestion is a good workaround, although the product image and specs might be out of date. On our CarReview.com site, we have a separate field in the review for model year. Similar situation with a different solution.

-gregg


----------



## sathomasga (Jun 23, 2004)

*Ritchey Breakaway*

Would be happy to post my review.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Ritchey Breakaway added*



sathomasga said:


> Would be happy to post my review.


Now go post your review!


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*Gregg, check this out*

Tri Fast Eddie is onto something. My SO is a site admin at www.ratebeer.com This is a beer geek review / ratings site. They use a hybrid form of review where anyone can post a beer review, since there are so many beers and they are constantly shifting / updating / adding microbreweries, etc. Once a review has been posted, it is cached until an admin is able to "verify" it. This way spam / bogus reviews and duplicates can be weeded out before they hit the public review site.

My .02 - it seems to work quite well. The RateBeer site has tons of traffic, and massive amounts of reviews posted, but only seems to need 3-4 admins to verify and upload reviews, so long as each admin takes the time to do a couple dozen verifications a week. Sounds like a lot, but not tremendously difficult.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*bah, dual post*

Gotta love server timeout lag...


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*an obvious one*

A couple of months ago I was haunting the reviews board trying to decide on a new saddle. I was very intrigued by the SaddleCo click-through and the testimonials on their site. However, testimonials are not real-world reviews, and I was unwilling to shell out for such an expensive and seemingly experimental saddle without reading some real world reviews on it. Yes I realise they have a money-back guarantee, but the whole hassle of waiting for a mail order saddle, trying it, then shipping it back was too chancy for me. 

I've always wondered about this one. If the RBR powers that be agree to link a click-through advertiser to a product review section, why not then list the product in question so that it may be reviewed? Seems kinda obvious to me, but my suspicion is that in a Dilbert-themed business world, those decisions are probably enacted by marketing stiffs, not the normal RBR site admins.

At any rate, I wound up buying an Arione based on the overwhelmingly positive RBR raves, and have not been disappointed.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Well, I just tried to hit that site and get an error: 

"ASP 500 Error
An error occurred processing the page you requested.
Please see the details below for more information."

I agree that it is a good idea, and it's actually one that we've discussed before in the past. I'll bring it up to the table again and see what the options are. It would require some engineering work, for sure.

I AM interested in checking out that site, though! At one time, I had asked Francis if I could add "Beers" as a category for review to MTBR. I thought it was a great idea, but it didn't fly.

-g


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Actually, we have plenty of Saddleco Flow reviews here:

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Saddle/product_122459.shtml

Check it out.

As to your suggestion, I'm not sure I follow you?

-g


----------



## Spoiler (Jul 6, 2002)

DanM said:


> also, Fir and Nimble


Also Ambrosio


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*came up okay for me*



gregg said:


> I AM interested in checking out that site, though! At one time, I had asked Francis if I could add "Beers" as a category for review to MTBR. I thought it was a great idea, but it didn't fly.
> 
> -g


Try it again when you get a chance: http://www.ratebeer.com/ It just came up fine for me and my SO claims they've not had any server trouble that he knows of. He's a real beer geek, so if you've got questions beyond what you find on RateBeer, fire away. I'm even learning to appreciate really good beer, and I didn't even LIKE beer before I met the guy.

As far as the Saddleco thing, I never go to MTBR, so I'd never have thought to look there. The comment was merely a semi sarcastic not-so witty attempt at humour. There's a seemingly permanent click-through link at the top of the page, advertising the Saddleco Flow if you go to RBR > Reviews > Controls > Saddles, but there's no review link to Saddleco in the RBR side of things. I found that a little odd, is all.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Gregg - I've got some ideas on how this could work*



gregg said:


> Well, I just tried to hit that site and get an error:
> 
> "ASP 500 Error
> An error occurred processing the page you requested.
> ...


It may not be extremely elegant, but it could be deployed pretty quickly and might suffice until the programmers could get around to doing something a bit more robust. I'll send you an email off line to discuss.


----------



## ksfacinelli (Feb 11, 2002)

*Heart Rate Monitors*

Can you update the heart rate monitor section. I am looking at buying one and do not see any of the newer Polar products listed:

S725i, S720i, S710i, S520i

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*SaddleCo Flow Ti & CrMo have been added*

Now go post a review!


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 24, 2004)

i just bought a klein aura XV as a complete bike, 
but i can't find it listed under 2004 road bikes,
I'd like to leave a review for it, or at least see what other people 
thought of it as well


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*just about to put it up*



tkavan01 said:


> i just bought a klein aura XV as a complete bike,
> but i can't find it listed under 2004 road bikes,
> I'd like to leave a review for it, or at least see what other people
> thought of it as well


That's funny, cause I'll be putting it up later today.

-Dan


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*can't, bought the arione instead*



innergel said:


> Now go post a review!


nmnmnm


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*More products added*

Ok the new Klein, Storck, Serrotta, Merckx MXM framset, Pegoretti Palasanto and C'Dale Six13 are all up. Start posting those reviews people.

-Dan


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*And even more stuff added*

Todays additions by daniel and myself include: 

New wheelsets from Pinarello, Reynolds, Rolf, Spinergy, and Zipp
Minor updates to wheelsets from Mavic, Spinergy and Shimano
Various models of Polar HRM's
SaddleCo saddles

Start posting those reviews people!


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Thanks much Jason and Dan! You guys are kickin' booty! You're right, all you people get in there and write reviews!

(Well written ones, please. No 5 word reviews.)

-g


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*Vinver bike company*

http://www.vinerbikes.com/html/bikes.htm


----------



## jkoman (Apr 8, 2003)

innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.




I would like to see two products covered that are starting to be recognized.

Kuota bikes...they have 5 frames along with forks, bars, stems, cranks

RotorCranks, these have been getting very good comments and I love em


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

We have added the Kuota here:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/2004+Road+Bike/Kuota/MPL_12971_5668crx.aspx

The Rotor Cranks one is a good idea. We'll add that one shortly.

-g


----------



## king4wd (May 17, 2004)

*New product suggestions*

Serfas products. Especially gloves, saddles and tires.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

gregg said:


> We have added the Kuota here:
> 
> http://www.roadbikereview.com/2004+Road+Bike/Kuota/MPL_12971_5668crx.aspx
> 
> ...


Powercranks as well, although I think not as many roadies have them. they're mainly tri-geek items (I think). Zero Gravity brakes. Easton's new line of forks (and please include the EC90 aero; I notice the Ouzo Pro Aero isn't reviewed either and it should be there, unless roadies really can't tolerate aero equipment). USE's Ring Go Star. Bold Precision seatposts (very bling-bling, very sexy, very light). Veloflex tubulars (I think). Reynolds wheels. Tufo gluing tape. tubular glues, maybe? 
while we're at it, under the nutrition section, can we also review ice cream? good post-ride food. there was one time after a long, hard ride, I had my usual post-race glass of milk, then later went to dinner at the dorms, and had some apple pie after that. there was a pint of ben & jerry's in my fridge (I think it was chocolate fudge brownie). I had a bit of a craving later in the evening. the usual procedure was to have half the pint per sitting. I went a bit over half, and figured, what the heck. I finished the pint.


----------



## spots77 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Tubes!*

Why aren't tubes reviewed? How could they be missing?


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

*Voler and Verge*

I'm assuming product review suggestions includes clothing (even though this is the Drivetrain and Components forum).

Voler products are popular, but I don't think there are any reviews of their products in RBR. My suggestion is to add Voler jerseys, bibs/shorts and arm warmers to your list.

Ditto Verge.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


also, the Syntace F99 stem. Thomson Masterpiece seatpost.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Thomson masterpiece is already listed, only 1 review though (may be more on MTBR).

http://www.roadbikereview.com/Seatposts/Thomson,Masterpiece/PRD_173542_2510crx.aspx


----------



## Area Man (Jun 29, 2004)

*second the Viner suggestion...*

www.viner.it

www.vinerbikes.com


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Windsor*

How about Windsor bikes and frames?


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*Latest Product adds*

from your friendly neighborhood volunteers.

BMC Road Bikes
2004 DeRosa road bikes
and a new bar from IRD


----------



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

*Felt Bikes and more sunglasses*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


 add Felt bikes and more Rudy Project and Smith Sunglass reviews.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Felt bikes are listed*



niteschaos said:


> add Felt bikes and more Rudy Project and Smith Sunglass reviews.


19 Felt bikes were added in the 2004 Road Bike category:
http://www.roadbikereview.com/2004+Road+Bike/Felt/MPL_11952_5668crx.aspx

I've got a few other items on my list to be added, and then I will try and get the sunglasses section updated a little. 

Now go post some reviews!


----------



## fiddledoc (May 28, 2003)

*sunglasses*

I'd like to see 2 models of sunglasses added.
1. Oakley Half Jacket (including xlj model)
2. Smith Frontline (biking specific model)


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

*Everyone's talking about 'em*

Speedcific hubs


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*More products added*

From your friendly, neighborhood products review flunkie:

Smith sunglasses - 9 models
Rudy Project sunglasses - 6 models
Oakley sunglasses - 2 models
Leader Bike frames - various updates/additions made
Reynolds forks - 4 models

Now go post a review!


----------



## mlkovacs (Jul 13, 2004)

*New Cyclocomputer*

Please add:

Ascent Delta wireless cyclocomputer

Thanks.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Terry Saddles*

I wish you could list terry saddles such as
Terry Damselfly (womens)
Terry Fly (mens)
Terry Butterfly (womens)
They offer recreational and racing saddles and I would like to see some reviews. 
Thanks 
Zeytin


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Stella Azzura*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


Stella Azzura


----------



## voodoorada (Feb 29, 2004)

Elite Pro Alloy rollers...

I only see trainers by Elite listed.

Thanks!


----------



## laotsu42 (Feb 21, 2004)

alex wheels and bontrager drive train parts ...couldn't find reviews on their cranks


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 29, 2003)

Hello,
I want to write a review for the *3TTT bio morphe handlbar*. This one of the most innovative products I've ever seen or used, and I couldn't find one review of it anywhere else on the net. I want to tell people how comfortable it is and why. 

Normally I only review things if they're worth 1 star or five.


----------



## hwttdz (Oct 27, 2003)

What about jade cycles? www.jadecycles.com


----------



## hwy75 (Jul 23, 2004)

could you add the new Scott CR1 Team Issue that is now being sold in the USA link here

http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=4848


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

*Please add...*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.



Can you add Bolle sunglasses, specifically the Parole? Also, does anyone know if manufacturers ever read this forum?

Thanks


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*neuvation wheels -*

www.neuvationcycling.com 

pretty great wheels for the price/weight.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Latest addtions*



gregario said:


> Can you add Bolle sunglasses, specifically the Parole? Also, does anyone know if manufacturers ever read this forum?
> 
> Thanks


New additions include:
3 Bolle sunglasses
Novara Trionfo road bike

There are several items ready to be added. As soon as Gregg adds the manufacturers to the main listing, I will add them, incl:

Terry saddles
Parlee carbon frames

I have also asked Gregg to prioritize the items in here that have not been posted. He has a master list we work off of, so I'm waiting for direction on that. If they are one off items from large manu's, like the Am Classic BB, I will try and get those. 

Sorry for the lag in additions. Daniel and I have both been swamped at work lately.


----------



## Mike Ryan (Aug 6, 2003)

How about Habanero's Team Issue Frame. I don't have it but I have seen it personally and it deserves a spot for sure.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*More additions*

I tried to get a bunch of the suggestions from the forum today. I will try and get the remaining one's shortly. There are still some manu additions to make. Otherwise, here are today's additions, as requested by you, my fine fellow roadbikereview.com members:

3T Bio Morphe bars
2 Ascent computers - including the Delta
3 Alex wheels
8 or 9 Scott bikes - including the CR1 Team
2 Neuvation wheels
Terry saddles - 3 models
Speedcific hubs

Keep 'em coming, and GO POST SOME REVIEWS!


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*Plus I put up...*



innergel said:


> I tried to get a bunch of the suggestions from the forum today. I will try and get the remaining one's shortly. There are still some manu additions to make. Otherwise, here are today's additions, as requested by you, my fine fellow roadbikereview.com members:
> 
> 3T Bio Morphe bars
> 2 Ascent computers - including the Delta
> ...



Douglas frames and bikes (full line)
Gunnar Bikes (full line)
and Lazer Helmets (full line)

and to echo my buddy Jason, please go and review the hell out of these products!!!


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

If you add a category for the Mercier Serpens (2004 or 2005 road bike), I will post a review.


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*Independent Fabrication Crown Jewel Ti*

I see that there are a few models of Independent Fabrication bikes, but not the Crown Jewel Ti, can you please add it to the frames section. Maybe you should have an updated 2004 Frames section as well. 

Also, how about the Time Monolink stem, Deda Forza stem, ITM UNiko stem, 3T More stem.

Thanks for all of your efforts in getting reviews up, it's appreciated.


----------



## burtg (Jul 19, 2004)

*Lights*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


It's getter darker earlier - how about reviews on lights?
Thanks


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

We have a whole bunch of light reviews on our sister site, MtbReview.com here:

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/lights/

For this category, instead of starting from scratch, and trying to list all the products over here, we'll just link over there.

-g


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Please add LOOK Keo Pedal*

These are out in Europe...coming to US soon (if not already here).


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Please add Deda Blackstick w/ mag head*

In the market for a good carbon seatpost and was disapointed that Deda wasn't represented. If anyone reads this that, has or had one let me know what your impressions of this post were. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

in the section for road frames add KISH custom road frames 
http://www.kishbike.com
So I can put up a review for others to read of an awesome bike


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*American Classic Bottom Brackets*

AC makes some nice BBs that are light and ISIS compatible. I would like to see those listed on your review section. Thanks.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

Easton EC90 SLX Fork
Easton EC70 Composite/Aluminum Road Stem


How about a category for cables, Nokon, IRD, Jagwire, etc. etc.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Today's product additions*

Fresh from your suggestions, added to the product reviews section today:

Look Keo Pedals
3 Deda seatposts including the Blackstick Mag
American Classic ISIS bottom bracket
Easton EC90 SLX fork
Easton EC70 Composite stem

Now go post some reviews! Daniel and I need to feel the love for this job


----------



## Mike Ryan (Aug 6, 2003)

Habanero road frames, good stuff.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*New model CatEye computers...*

I did not see a listing for any of the new models. I had a Mity8 and it went south after about a month and I wonder if anyone else had the same luck.


----------



## oldbikedan (Oct 8, 2004)

I hoped to find a review of the current PBS Forte' Pro carbon fork before I made my purchase. All I could find was info on the older ones. I ended up buying it and I'm very happy with it. I couldn't beat it for the money. I bought this fork new for what people are paying for 2+ year old forks on ebay. My bike's old and so am I; we don't care about the brand name thing only how it works. PBS is one of my LBS's.


----------



## jim 748 (Oct 7, 2004)

How about adding products from Nitto, Arkel and Brooks?

jim


----------



## burdiman (Jun 15, 2004)

*I second that one*

Maybe I have been looking into less mainstream products but I haven't found the review section very useful lately. I have submitted one or two products to be added but never heard word about it.


----------



## flythebike (Mar 4, 2004)

innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


Calfee's bikes aren't listed since 2001, I think. Great machine that deserves praise. See www.calfeedesign.com for models.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I would review the Pearl Izumi Velocipak if it was listed under the Bags section.


----------



## jcthomasjr (Oct 28, 2004)

*2004 Moots Vamoots*

I would like to add a review for a 2004 Moots Vamoots that I recently purchased. Could you add it to the 2004 Road Bikes category or wherever it would be appropriate. Thanks.

J. Thomas


----------



## orennoah (Jun 9, 2004)

*How about reviews for chain lubes . . .*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


and cleaners and polishes, etc.?

- Oren


----------



## OverTheHill (Jul 22, 2004)

*Viner bikes!*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


Viner bikes!


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

My suggestion is that you don't remove old reviews just because most of them are not favorable. I've seen this happen before (most recently with the removal of many, many bad reviews of the Wellgo/Nashbar/Performance pedal). I think this is inexcusable. If the product sucks, don't remove the reviews that say so. Unless you really *are* dupes for the manufacturers.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Dave_Stohler said:


> My suggestion is that you don't remove old reviews just because most of them are not favorable. I've seen this happen before (most recently with the removal of many, many bad reviews of the Wellgo/Nashbar/Performance pedal). I think this is inexcusable. If the product sucks, don't remove the reviews that say so. Unless you really *are* dupes for the manufacturers.


That's right, *innergel*. We want to know if a product has problems as well as about the good stuff. Maybe some bad press will wake some of these mfg's up to making a quality item for a reasonable price, instead of hyping a load of junk to the unwitting.

Don't be a "tool"!!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave_Stohler said:


> My suggestion is that you don't remove old reviews just because most of them are not favorable. I've seen this happen before (most recently with the removal of many, many bad reviews of the Wellgo/Nashbar/Performance pedal). I think this is inexcusable. If the product sucks, don't remove the reviews that say so. Unless you really *are* dupes for the manufacturers.


I totally agree with you. Reviews are her for both good and bad comments and they should all be left on the board for everyone to see. 

Just to clarify a bit, all that Daniel and I do is add products to be reviewed. We do not have any control to edit or delete the actual reviews that have been posted. We are simply members of this board, like everyone else, and happen to volunteer to help out where we can. We have no administration rights other than add/edit product descriptions. 

The only thing I can tell you about deleted reviews is that the site admins did some data conversion a little while back and it appeared that some data got lost or removed or not restored. I noticed and pointed this out to Gregg and they were able to restore a lot of it. If they missed something, then let him know and he should get back to you with an answer. 

From my perspective, I can only say that I have seen no indication that this board is a shill for manufacturers. If a product is suggested that fits with the theme of the board, Daniel and I will add it. Gregg has been very responsive to any requests and questions, and if he is working under some hidden agenda to pump up only certain products, I have never seen it. 

I have forwarded this thread to Gregg and hopefully he can assure everyone that they are not just shills of Jenson USA or Shimano


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Hi Dave,

Reviews removed?? Please tell me which product and I'll check into it! I haven't deleted anything of the sort, and I am pretty much the only person who has access to this on our site.

RoadBikeReview has NEVER removed ANY review solely because it was negative. We DO remove reviews that don't meet our posted guidelines, whether they be positive or negative.

And we definitely are NOT shills for any retailer. If anyone thinks negative reviews have been removed, please PM me or email me right away, and I will look into it.

Thanks,

-gregg


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

gregg said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Reviews removed?? Please tell me which product and I'll check into it! I haven't deleted anything of the sort, and I am pretty much the only person who has access to this on our site.
> 
> ...


Oh, come on now! Just look in the pedal reviews for the Wellgo "look knockoff" pedal. There used to be 4 *screens* of reviews on this pedal, most of them going something like "This has to be the most dangerous pedal on the planet! Do not buy it!!". Then, mysteriously, a "buy it here" link arrives, and presto, all the reviews disappear. I assume it's hard to "buy it here" when the product gets a rating average of about 1.4. Of course, as soon as this was done, the ubiquitous "schill" review was posted, extolling it's vitues, followed by another review, yet another person who was nearly killed by these unsafe and dangerous pedals. To think that he could've avoided risking his life had those reviews been left there.

Face it, you guys *are* tools. The reviews section exists solely to make a kickback from sales. You can't mix salesmanship and consumerism and expect anybody to take you seriously. Certainly not when there are "buy it here" links on the page.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Face it, you guys *are* tools. The reviews section exists solely to make a kickback from sales. You can't mix salesmanship and consumerism and expect anybody to take you seriously. Certainly not when there are "buy it here" links on the page.


Is it coincidence, or were the links in a post with a name-brand (like Shimano) suddenly created several weeks ago for the same purposes?? (See the "Buy Products Mentioned in This Post" link created below just because I typed "Shimano" in my post.) 

Presto-Chango! Instant adverts! 

If the BS continues in the "Reviews" section, I for one will not be spending my time and effort anymore to write honest reviews merely to line someone else's pockets.

Hey gregg - if you wanna pay me for it, that's different. *But try not to spread the disinformation when we can see the obvious. We've got enough of that manure coming out of the White House...*


----------



## pt_correa (Nov 11, 2004)

*Cage Rocket*

Here's a cool product. Everyone in my riding group has one. cagerocket.com

- Pat Correa


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

*Product Review requests*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


Please do product reviews for the following items:

** Specialized Alias Road Saddle
** Specialized Pro Carbon Road Shoe
** Kurt Kinetic "Road Machine" Trainer
** Jet Lites -- Starfire Dual Beam w/ 5-way Smart Switch and Fuel Gauge

Thank you!


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*Please look into new Reviews for...*

...the following:

-Modolo carbon fiber road handlebars
-Easton EC90 carbon fiber stem
-Parlee Cycles carbon fiber Z1 road frame
-Topolino clincher wheels
-Hugi 240s hubs
-DT RR 1.1 rims
-Time RXS Carbon pedals
-NOKON cables


I'll think of more items soon. Thanks!!


----------



## agbagel (May 9, 2004)

*Ciclosport computers*

I've gone through a couple ciclosport computers which are not on your reviews (CM 409 & CM 414). I've got a bit to say about each could be helpful to others. Especially Ciclosport is a German corp. with crappy instruction booklets, but excellent computers. 

Thanks

Ari


----------



## Kent (Dec 7, 2004)

*Habanero Team Issue Frame - Titanium*

Suggest that the Habanero Team Issue Frame - Titanium be included in the product reviews. This is a great frame.

Kent


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wireless Computers*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


Especially w/wireless cadence (Vetta V100 and Cateye CD300DW) and Mavic's Win-tech
(I heard it's a catastrophe)


----------



## Bianco (Sep 22, 2004)

Check out the music gear reviews at harmony-central: http://www.harmony-central.com/User_Reviews/
they do a great job.


Here's my list of things to add to RBR:

Habanero http://www.habcycles.com/
SOMA http://www.somafab.com/
Kogswell http://www.kogswell.com/
Heron http://www.heronbicycles.com/index.html
Rivendell (Rivendell,Atlantis,Rambouillet,Quickbeam) http://www.rivbike.com/




innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


----------



## Jimb (Oct 9, 2004)

*Sampson Exalt*

I always see articles and reviews on the big name bikes. It would be nice to see a review on bikes build by some of the small builders and I would suggest the Sampson Exalt as a good starting point

Jimb


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*cUpdate old stuff*

There are new products that have come out in the past 2 years that I don't see in the reviews directory.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Ricky2 said:


> There are new products that have come out in the past 2 years that I don't see in the reviews directory.


Specific examples please. Your comment is a little broad.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

ifcjti said:


> ...the following:
> 
> -Modolo carbon fiber road handlebars
> -Easton EC90 carbon fiber stem
> ...


All of these except for Parlee and Nokon have been added. I have to get them added to the manufacturer listing before they can added.

Sorry for the delay. I have been very busy at work lately, not to mention the baby that is due in early Feb. I'll try and hit the rest of the stuff that's not listed shortly.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

voodoorada said:


> Elite Pro Alloy rollers...
> 
> I only see trainers by Elite listed.
> 
> Thanks!


Elite Rollers added today


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

nate said:


> I would review the Pearl Izumi Velocipak if it was listed under the Bags section.


PI Velocipak and PI Tour Bag added today.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

jcthomasjr said:


> I would like to add a review for a 2004 Moots Vamoots that I recently purchased. Could you add it to the 2004 Road Bikes category or wherever it would be appropriate. Thanks.
> 
> J. Thomas


2004 Moots Vamoots added today.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

WiseGuy said:


> Please do product reviews for the following items:
> 
> ** Specialized Alias Road Saddle
> ** Specialized Pro Carbon Road Shoe
> ...


All of these, except for the Jet Lites, have been added today. 

Reviews for lights are done on the MTBR.com site. That's the way the Grand Poobah site admins prefer.


----------



## lilhoodlem (Dec 25, 2004)

Specialized Tarmac Pro


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Brooks saddles*

Such as B17, B17 Narrow, Swift, and Swallow. I know they're retro but...


----------



## sarahkansas (May 21, 2003)

*Specialized Trivent please?*

Would you mind adding the '05 Specialized Trivent shoes to review? Thank ya.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Just add everything!*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.




The Product Reviews section is really out of date. There are a lot of old stuff on there that you can't even buy anymore.

Wouldn't it be easier just to pick up an Excel Catalog and start adding the products one by one?


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


I know this is probably more work, but why not change the way reviews are done. If someone wants to provide a review for something that is not already there, they do it and forward it, and it is posted (after verification or whatever). And anything that doesn't have a review is removed. That way, when we as users do a search and find something, we know we are going to get a review, not item after item with no review. Also, it makes it easier to keep up to date, rather than once a year adding to the list, and then missing every item that comes into being in the next year, you just add items as they are reviewed. In all honesty I don't even waste my time with the reviews anymore. I had one instance of doing a search and finding more than 50% of the listed items had no review. It just hasn't been worth the effort since then. But if I knew that every item listed had at least one review, I might start using it again.

Gordon


----------



## jcthomasjr (Oct 28, 2004)

*'04 Moots Vamoots review*

Hi,

Could you please add either Moots Vamoots or '04 Moots Vamoots to the product review list for bicycle frames and/or complete bikes. There currently is a '99 Vamoots listing but my bike is an '04. 

Thank you,
J. Thomas


----------



## buster (Feb 7, 2002)

*IRD stuff?*

I don't see anything listed for IRD, except for old Interloc frames. 
They started out MTBing, but now they have tons of road stuff on their site. 
I'd like to see a review for their road bars, stems and maybe their compact road front derailleur. (http://www.interlocracing.com/cdfrtder.html) Thanks.


----------



## krausmc (Nov 22, 2004)

*another idea for a product to review*

Could I suggest to put Alan's offerings on the road bike review site?

Alan makes some great cross frames
x-40, x-33, Ultral, Unicross

And some killer road frames
A-Matrix, Carbon Excell, Carbon Supreme, Unical CS

http://www.euromediagroup.us/alanroad.html

Alan is showing up more and more at races. Especially in cyclocross this season. It would be great to see them in the review categories.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

The different Trek Madones (5.2, 5.9, 5.2SL, etc.) need to be listed.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*Where are the 05 bike reviews?*

There aren't *ANY*. I just bought an '05 Trek Madone 5.2 but would have liked to read some reviews for it first. There was one tucked away in the reviews for the '04 Trek OCLV 5200, but that was all I could find. These bikes have been out now for many months now and it won't be long before the '06's are out. Please seriously consider adding the new 05 Trek, Specialized, Giant, and any other new models for this year. At least Trek has a whole new line-up for '05, not too sure about the other companies, but this would have been very helpful to have this available. I'm sure many others will find it useful. As soon as I've had time to get a good feel of my new bike, I would like to write a review. Thanks.


----------



## arsegas (Nov 2, 2003)

*Cateye CD300DW*

Please add the Cateye CD300DW computer.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

johngfoster said:


> There aren't *ANY*. I just bought an '05 Trek Madone 5.2 but would have liked to read some reviews for it first. There was one tucked away in the reviews for the '04 Trek OCLV 5200, but that was all I could find. These bikes have been out now for many months now and it won't be long before the '06's are out. Please seriously consider adding the new 05 Trek, Specialized, Giant, and any other new models for this year. At least Trek has a whole new line-up for '05, not too sure about the other companies, but this would have been very helpful to have this available. I'm sure many others will find it useful. As soon as I've had time to get a good feel of my new bike, I would like to write a review. Thanks.


The reviews section is being reworked by the site admin, Gregg. He is also responsible for MTBR.com, so there is a lot of work. He has asked me and Daniel to hold off adding any new products until the updates are complete in a few weeks. At that point, we will add the 05 bikes, including the Trek Madone and all it's variations. 

We have the master list of products that have been requested in this thread. If it is here and not posted in the reviews yet, we'll get to it. I promise.

Thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## mellow janey (Jan 25, 2005)

*sigma bc 1200*

I would love to be able to brag about my sigma 1200 (wireless mount) computer here. you guys already have a lot of their product for review except for my model




innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


----------



## Prince D (Dec 3, 2004)

*Specialized Tarmac Pro*

A review of the 2005 Specialized Tarmac Pro would be nice, as well the entire Tarmac line (S-Works, Pro, and Comp) as well as the entire line of Roubaix.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

nike clothing


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Items I'd like to see added:

~ Columbus Forks: Super Muscle, Muscle, Carve, Link, Tusk.

~ Columbus Seatpost: XLR8R.
Link: http://www.columbustubi.com/



~ 2005 Easton Forks: EC90 SL curved, EC90 SL straight, EC90 SLX, EC90 Aero. _(The '05 models are using a new technology resin, which is a significant difference from previous models and hence deserve separate listings.)_
Link: http://www.eastonbike.com/COMPONENTS/comp_forks.html



~ Vredestein Tires: Flex Sport, Fortezza TriComp Pro Tubular, Fortezza Superlite SL, Premiato CycloCross, Spider MAX, Perfect MAX.
Link: http://www.vredesteinusa.com/index.html



~ Fulcrum Wheels: Racing 1, Racing 3, Racing 5, Racing 1 Tubular.
Link: http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/home.html
.
.
.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Please add to the listings:

~ Salsa Goma bar tape.
Link: http://www.salsacycles.com/comps_grips.html



The rest of Stella Azzurra's products, because people are asking about them more lately, including:

~ Garda handlebar.
~ Tecno Spugna & Eleganza bar tapes.
~ Belliago & Belliago Cx forks. 
~ Rapido & Guizzo cranksets.
~ Monza & Pisa seatposts.
~ Maris, Compasso, Calibro, Sestante, & Quadrante wheels.
~ Gpa4.8 Carbon, ViceVersa Mag, ViceVersa, & Espresso stems.
~ H20asis bottle cage.
~ Alpha Zeta bar-end plugs.
Link: http://www.stellaazzurra.com/product.php


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*Shimano Pedals*

I would like to see a review for the new Shimano SPD PD-6610 Ultegra pedal. Thanks.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*new products*

How about the mega-exo cranksets from FSA?
Pegoretti Fina Estampa


----------



## konacop (Mar 19, 2005)

*Great roadbike to ride*

Please add Glacier bikes. Link as follows:
http://www.glacierbikes.com/product.php

Cool bike and a great ride. I just got one a couple of weeks ago and am super satisfied.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

*more new road bikes*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


Howabout the Airborne Blackbird. Smokin' deal for an aluminum/carbon beast. 
http://www.airborne.net/eready/janette/store/bbbike.asp


----------



## atlroadie (Mar 7, 2005)

*DT Swiss Hubs*

DT Swiss Onyx.other hubs


----------



## stig rolex (Oct 13, 2004)

*Kuips bikes*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> kuips bikes, pro level alu and carbon bikes from spain
> 
> ...


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*2005 Trek Madone 5.2*

When will the 2005 Trek reviews be added?


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

*Second Jade Cycles*



hwttdz said:


> What about jade cycles? www.jadecycles.com


Sure someone on this board rides the sub $1000 Carbon frame with with Alu lugs. Jade also lists sub 1000gm frames for around $500!


----------



## tgspinner (May 6, 2004)

*Add Product*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


I recently bought a Suunto T6 and have been using it for about 6 months and wanted to add a review on it. What do you think?

Tony


----------



## BR549 (Nov 8, 2004)

innergel said:


> I will forward this request for approval.


park repair stands prs-15 & prs-20.& the new park chain pliers


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*Airborne Blackbird*

I'll be getting my hands on the new Airborne this week and would love to post up a first ride review, sooo can we get this bike added to the list of products for review? If appearance is any indicator of what this bike is going to be like, the review should be very interesting...


----------



## conundrumx (Sep 24, 2002)

johngfoster said:


> There aren't *ANY*. I just bought an '05 Trek Madone 5.2 but would have liked to read some reviews for it first. There was one tucked away in the reviews for the '04 Trek OCLV 5200, but that was all I could find. These bikes have been out now for many months now and it won't be long before the '06's are out. Please seriously consider adding the new 05 Trek, Specialized, Giant, and any other new models for this year. At least Trek has a whole new line-up for '05, not too sure about the other companies, but this would have been very helpful to have this available. I'm sure many others will find it useful. As soon as I've had time to get a good feel of my new bike, I would like to write a review. Thanks.


If anyone cares I have a short review of the 2005 Madone 5.2 with Ultegra 10 in the 5200 review area, dated March 27th I believe. Overall I really like the bike.


----------



## lithiapark (Apr 6, 2003)

*Cassette product reviews*

IRD makes some very light, very expensive cassettes. Would like to see info about function and longevity.


----------



## indricothere (Jul 21, 2004)

*Add Product Fetish Cycles*

I would like to see some of the Fetish Cycles frames added to the database. I own the Dirigente. I think this would be helpful to many fetish owners. Their web site is fetishcycles.com and all of their products are posted there.


----------



## howling.fantods (Jan 25, 2005)

*time rxe*

you have listings for Time RXS and RXS carbon and RXS Ti carbon, but no listing for RXE. As the budget entry-level version of the latest generation Time pedals, I'd think there would be quite a few people interested in these.


----------



## FieldSandwhich (Jun 28, 2004)

*specialized Tarmac frames*

I recently bought a Tarmac pro, and would love to write a review about it. Right now, only the E5 Tarmac is up there...

thanks =]


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

*Trek Madone 5.2*

Perhaps a place to review the Trek Madone 5.2 ?


----------



## king4wd (May 17, 2004)

Product suggestion:
Fir products (Rims and Wheels) especially the net97 rims.


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

Keywin pedals. These were recently on sale at Nashbar, and I really like them.


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

Nashbar racing saddle
I loved it(180)grams


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*ocr composite*

how about the giant ocr COMPOSITE bikes...


----------



## Jetski (Apr 23, 2004)

*Chain Lube*

Please add chain lubes.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Frame manufacturer of mtn bike parts*

Any chance you can review the frames (road, mtn & cyclocross) coming out of Interloc Racing Designs? Small company but I like their products.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2003)

*Lemond Sarthe & Croix de fer...*

Get those listed and I'll write a review...

-D


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

Louis Garneau Ergo Air XR men's gloves.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> Tri Fast Eddie is onto something. My SO is a site admin at www.ratebeer.com This is a beer geek review / ratings site. They use a hybrid form of review where anyone can post a beer review, since there are so many beers and they are constantly shifting / updating / adding microbreweries, etc. Once a review has been posted, it is cached until an admin is able to "verify" it. This way spam / bogus reviews and duplicates can be weeded out before they hit the public review site.
> 
> My .02 - it seems to work quite well. The RateBeer site has tons of traffic, and massive amounts of reviews posted, but only seems to need 3-4 admins to verify and upload reviews, so long as each admin takes the time to do a couple dozen verifications a week. Sounds like a lot, but not tremendously difficult.


I agree! There have been countless times when I searched for a product review either at RBR or at MTBR and found nothing, and these are nor obscure products, they are the stuff the the main internet dealers like Nashbar, Performance, Excel, Colorado, etc sell. Other times I wanted to write a review at either site and found nothing.

Also, why is it that products that can be used on road bikes and mountain bikes alike aren't on both sites? Things like computers, tools, bags, etc. If someone writes a review at RBR for a certain computer it should show up at MTBR and vice versa. 

A user could fill out a form for a product review, then it would be approved by moderators and added to the site. The form would have an option for road bikes only, mountain bikes only; if left unchecked then the item would show up on both websites.


----------



## bighead (Feb 27, 2005)

I've noticed that Mountain Bike Review has a lot of gear reviews that would be applicable (never mind the silly "flaming chilis"). Any chance you guys could cooperate?


----------



## don4331 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Devinci Tosca*

If you could get the grand Poobah to add the Devinci Tosca to Cyclocross bikes, I will add a review.


----------



## paluc52 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Rolf Prima Aspin wheelset*

1. The Rolf website says the Aspin is new for 2005. There is another new model they mention, but I can't remeber its name. 

The Aspin seems to be a tougher, cheaper version of the Rolf Prima Elan climbing wheel. I had to special order them from the local Rolf Prima dealer, but I love 'em. Stiff, light (1500 gm) and impervious to side winds (a problem I had with my Ksyrium Elites).

2. The new Hammergel, long event powdered mix, Perpetuam (or something like that). I am trying it out now and haven't had any of the stomach/gas/digestion problems I have had with other stuff.

Thanks.




innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


----------



## eduvauchelle (May 19, 2005)

*Airborne Valkyrie 2005*

i just got my Airborne valkyrie 2005 full ultegra, and more. Check it out. see pictures here. 

the welds are very close in quality to the MOOTS and SEVEN now. I got the bike without decals. and it is beautifully finished with a bead blast. The crew at Airborne are helpful. Really great experience.

thanks

i haven't had a chance to ride it yet (i have tested it), but will this weekend.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 28, 2004)

*Cycle Computers/Altimeters*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


I posted a query earlier and then found this thread. I'm looking for information on computers with altimeter/climbing functions. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=33995

GtB


----------



## Gunther (Jul 28, 2004)

*Interloc Racing Design (IRD)*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


You should update the reviews for Interloc Racing to include more of their more recent offerings. IRD is making decent parts these days. Pretty affordable, too (at least at my LBS). Such as:

Bottom Brackets
Cassettes (Ultra-Lite and Elite models)
Stems (Prestige Ultra Lite road stem)
CT Front derailleurs


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Warmers*

Warmers in general...

Specifically DeMarchi Warmers...

as well as DeMarchi contaur bib shorts etc.


----------



## KikyoMerc (Mar 31, 2005)

I would like to see the new Shimano wheels in the list, such as the WH-R550s.


----------



## paluc52 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Colorado Cyclist shorts*

These aren't cheap but seem to be good value, with flexible chamois.



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


----------



## Looneytuna (Apr 27, 2003)

*Add new products*

Would like to see Seven Cycles on the list.. Like the new Elium..


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

There is not item for the Saddle by Koobi called the PRS. There is a PRS/Enduro. I think that is a different saddle.


----------



## utahsaint (Jun 8, 2005)

*That goes for me too.*

If you add a category for a Mercier Corvus I'll post a review.


----------



## ride5280 (Jul 13, 2005)

*ROL SL28 Wheelset*

I'd like to see the ROL SL28 Wheelset added to the product review section. I've been riding these new wheels for about a month and they're very smooth and responsive. I just finished the Triple Bypass here in Colorado on them and we had a great ride.


----------



## bbagdan (Aug 20, 2004)

i'd like to see hypoxicators/altitude tents reviewed.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

*Polar CS series cyclocomputers*

innergel, please check your PM's for links to the new Polar CS series of cyclocomputers. After a week of riding with one of these, I feel like I've got plenty of caveat to emptor on the readers here!


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.louisgarneau.com/usa/iframe.asp?Content=Gloves

louis garneau XR gloves (and maybe some of their other glove types, such as the X-gel)

Thanks!


----------



## dr moreau (Jul 19, 2005)

*Showers Pass Century Jacket*

I suggest this jacket because it is very light, compact, has great ventilation, and is fully waterproof. I have ridden 5 hours in rain in this and the Pertex Endurance fabric breathes so well that my jersey sweat dried while I was descending >EVEN IN THE RAIN<. Not cheap but very well made and should last 3 seasons of hard use. They also have other jackets and rain gear that looks very nice. 

The link thingy is: http://www.showerspass.com/cart

thank you.


----------



## bta555 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Viner Bikes*

Viner is an Italian made bike that is new to the USA. I bought a 2005 model and love it. Supposedly they are growing the market here.


----------



## ambishn (Feb 14, 2005)

*Product Review Addition*

Please post reviews for Pedal Force frames and accessories. I recently bought a carbon/Titanium mixed material frame and like it a lot. I'd be happy to make the first post. The frame is called "Fusion".




innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


----------



## steck (Jul 31, 2005)

*SIDI Genius 5 shoes*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.


SIDI Genius 5 road shoes are not listed on the site, though 
these have replaced the Genius 4's.

I just did my first longish ride on a pair of Genius 5 Mega's 
yesterday, and wanted to write a review. Alas, I can't.

-- Paul


----------



## samvid (Aug 4, 2005)

*White Industries LTA hubs*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


I have a set of wheels built with White Industries' LTA road hubs. Fantastic hubs. We should add them to the reviews.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Carnac Record road shoes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

*Bram M5 Superlight brake calipers, 'L' and 'R' version*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


i suggest a brand new brake caliper construcion: Bram M5 superlight 'L' and 'R' version, latest construction by dutch recumbent bike builder bram moens. i use both versions, guarantee for owesome performance and curious looks  included. www.m5-ligfiesten.nl


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

*M5 brakes, wrong address*

sorry  , just realised, wrong address. it is www.m5-ligfietsen.nl


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

*Add these please*

Reynolds Ouzo Pro Anatomic handlebars


----------



## baturjan (Sep 13, 2003)

My LBS suggested I use SpinSkins. I was getting 2 flats a week. Since installing the spinskins, I have not had a flat (2 months). SpinSkins is a kevlar strip that goes between your tube and tire. It only adds 14 grams per tire (road bike). 

I think more people should be aware of this product.

Check it out here:

http://www.warwickmills.com/Stop-Flats-Bike-Tube-Protection.html


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

*Need Users Weight on Reviews*

I would like to see as part of the entry fields when making a review a place to list the riders height and weight, especially weight. On so many items there are many opposing opinions of products and I think in many cases the diffrence was the weight of the user. But if the person reading the reviews doesn't know this it makes the reviews useless in many instances. User weight is important in wheels, tires, saddles, frames, forks,cranks many other items. I can't think of why this wasn't added long ago.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*New Scott bike models and Neuvation wheelsets*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.



there's only limited info. on Scott bikes for this year and Neuvation just came out with 3 new wheelsets at darn good prices.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

More work stands from Park Tool and Ultimate


----------



## ianhale (Sep 3, 2005)

*Vittoria Corsa CR Tubular Tire*

Please add Vittoria Corsa CR tubular tire to your product review category. It is the replacement for their Nuovo Pro tubular tire in their 2005 catalog and web site.

The list price is about $45.

Thank you.


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*reviews*

How about reviewing: Shimano TR02 shoes; Parlee Z1 carbon fiber frame; Pearl Izumi Fast road shoes; Real Design Ti Road Stem. Thanks


----------



## LugNut (Sep 6, 2005)

*Kirk bikes*

Please add Kirk Frameworks custom road and cross bikes to your reviews. These bikes are on par w/Richard Sachs, et al. I got mine recently and would love to post a review here, and I know others who'd do the same. Check it out: www.kirkframeworks.com


----------



## savezvous (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bike review addition*

Please add the Masi Nouva Strada. It is hard to find reviews on it, but it is a decent entry level bike, and a great value for the $$ (IMO).


----------



## cwcruzer (Jul 1, 2003)

*Specialized 05 Pro Multi Position Stem*

Can your review this ne stem from Specialized?

Thanks

cwcruzer


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

.......................


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

*Zipp tubular tires and Zipp brake pads*

I'm not sure how popular they are but the tires are very nice for racing 
The brake pads are essentially Kool Stop blacks but with 25% weight by volume ceramic added in for improved heat dissipation. They work great with carbon rims.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

cwcruzer said:


> Can your review this ne stem from Specialized?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> cwcruzer


I have one, and I'd be glad to write a review if you guys put an entry in.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Not sure if somebody has asked for these to be added yet....Selle Italia SLC Carbon Kit saddle, Specialized '05 S-Works Mondo and '05 S-Works All Condition Tires, CATEYE CD300DW Computer (CATEYE Cordless section is a fague description, a few computers fall under this category), Specialized Decibel Helmet, Specialized ARC/Helix/Cortina/San Remo eyewear ( Trust me...I don't work for Specialized, I just use many of their products). Thanx!!! Kyle......

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CrankySpinach (Sep 21, 2005)

*Review for Everti Titanium Bikes*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.



_*There is no listing for Everti Titanium bikes. Formerly Epic bikes. Beautiful product. www.evertibikes.com or www.crankyspinach.com

Would be great to see them up there!
Rob*_


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bike tyre tool*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


Check out the Easyhand tool http://www.thebiketool.com/en/

Here's a review if you want it:

After wasting an hour and pinching both my and my cycling partners tubes trying to get my ultratight tyres back onto their rims, I phoned for a ride home. The local bike shop pinched 4 tubes getting a new set of Serfas Seca RS kevlar beaded tyres onto the rims (which are Rigida SH60s). I felt I was in for a hell time next flat, or a new set of rims...

Searched the web and found the tight tyre/rim combination is common. And then found this tool http://www.thebiketool.com/en/
Small enough to take with you, but does it work?
It arrived in the mail yesterday - and I put the to the test. Beautiful...

I am no pro but on my second go I timed
myself. It took me 4 mins 40 seconds to go from fully inflated tyre
(wheel already off the bike, so time was to deflate it, take half bead of
tyre fully off rim - with levers -, then bead back on with handytool and pump tyre back up to
120psi.) This didn't include changing the tube or checking the tyre for
sharps, but I'm happy. The tool is easy to use, you get the leverage from the opposite rim and the length of the handle, the tyre just goes on, easy, no damage to the rim... It's light and I'll be carrying it with me on every ride. Glad I bought 2.

Excellent product, will save me time and money.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Why there isn't a space for riders to list their height and especially their weight is beyond me. I've been researching wheel sets and find the entire reviews in this area useless. I'm 205 lbs and if someone thinks a wheelset is great and weights 125 lbs but I have no way of knowing how is this helpful? DUHHHHH Not to mention saddles, cranks, frames and almost everything else where the riders weight might be an issue. <p> This is the 2nd or 3rd time I have made this suggestion, is anybody home?????????


----------



## bigwaves (Feb 2, 2003)

*Specialized Tricross*

This is a great new cyclocross bike. I purchased it as a rain/winter bike and it works as advertised. It should be added to the cylocross reviews.


----------



## turbo1955 (May 31, 2002)

*Fondriest*

Could you guys add more models to the Fondriest reviews section. Check out www.fondriestbici.com They are selling all the models in the U.S. now that were previously restricted to Europe for the 2006 season. Mega Plus, Carb Level Plus, Domino Plus, Clarus, Luxter, etc. Thanks


----------



## DaveinFlorida (Jul 20, 2004)

The Specialized Tarmac Comp would be a great bike to review


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Niterider Moab HID light - this is by far the best light around. And best product in cycling, well, after a Merlin x-light frame I mean. Almost the most expensive, too. And since you're at it, might as well add a page for the Niterider Flight.

Pierre


----------



## jimbo4888 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Please add Ibex Corrida CT (2005)*

I just bought an Ibex Corrida CT (2005) and would like to add a review. You have some older models listed and the 2005 Corrida LT and Ultimate but not the CT. Information at:

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/COR-CT-Details.html

Thank you. 









innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> You can either send me a private message or post it in this forum. I try to read this forum regularly and add the items that are being discussed if they are not posted already. It would be helpful if you could send me a link to the product manufacturer and the exact product name.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

*Continental GP 4000*

I'd like to see this tire listed as this is the new model people will be purchasing which replaces the older GP 3000. 

Also PLEASE can we add a place for a person to put their weight when making a review. Almost every product listed in the reviews are worthless if the person reading the review doesn't know the weight of the person making the review. FORTUNATELY a few people are smart enough to list their weight but UNFORTUNATELY the staff here hasn't figured this out.I've asked this 3 or 4 times over many months. A persons weight has to be more important than someones favorite ride. Am I the only person that feels this is important.


----------



## fatfrogracer (Oct 14, 2005)

*Products to add*

I'd like to review some of the components I have on my Izoard, and aren't listed here. namely:
Velocarbon Superlight seatpost
Velocarbon compact crank
Tektro Quartz carbon brakeset

All are great performers.

John


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Orbea Orca, Opal, Onix


----------



## Carbonman (Jan 6, 2006)

*Argon 18 Bikes*

I'd like to see the entire line from Argon 18 listed so that we can have some reviews posted. Their website is www.argon18bike.com and their line includes 11 bikes in road racing, time trial, trialthlon, cyclocross and junior competitor categories. They sell boatloads of their road and TT frames but RBR doesn't have a listing for any of their products.
I'd also like to see a listing for BBB products. They are new to North America but sell well in Europe. www.bbbparts.com


----------



## Pokin' Joe (Oct 1, 2005)

*Add bikes from Specialized new Ruby line, ...*

they have a Comp, Expert, and Pro models. This was new for women from the fall of '05.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

How about adding M2 Racer to the reviews. Seatposts, skewers, pedals........the skewers category need new products, and the M2 skewers hold like dried snot on a four year old boys nose.


----------



## GiantNigel (Apr 15, 2005)

*Three things.*

First off, thanks for reaching out.

1) Polar CS200 (and CS200cad) heart rate/cyclocomputer (cad model has cadence).
2) Selle Italic SLC saddle (pic below). This isn't necessarily the "Carbonio" model, which has no cutout.
3) Selle SMP Strike series of Saddles (Composit model shown below). Radical design, and pretty expensive, but they just may have something there.

Cheers,
Nige


----------



## buster (Feb 7, 2002)

*YES. IRD and also Soma Fabrications*

You have nothing listed on Soma Fabrications. Hard to believe. 
-Smoothie frame
-Smoothie ES frame
-Double Cross CX frame
-Rush track frame
-various track bars, track wheels, bags commuter tires
www.somafab.com
Thanks!




Gunther said:


> You should update the reviews for Interloc Racing to include more of their more recent offerings. IRD is making decent parts these days. Pretty affordable, too (at least at my LBS). Such as:
> 
> Bottom Brackets
> Cassettes (Ultra-Lite and Elite models)
> ...


----------



## jhhoback (Nov 6, 2005)

*new tires for review*

Continental has recently released their GP4000 clincher tires. I own a set and would like to submit a review


----------



## supertour1976 (Jan 2, 2006)

*please add Conti Grand Prix 4000 tires to review list*



jhhoback said:


> Continental has recently released their GP4000 clincher tires. I own a set and would like to submit a review


I just got some of these tires too, haven't used yet but would like to know what others think!


----------



## supertour1976 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Please add Leopard Cycles bikes to reviews*



innergel said:


> If you would like any product added to the Reviews section, let me know and I will get it added once it's approved by the Grand Poobah site admin, Greg.
> 
> Greg, here is a bike I would like to see added to the reviews: Leopard L1 full carbon frame
> Here is the website: www.leopardcycles.com
> I just got one with 105 gruppo, would like to tell others about it. Thanks.


----------



## jhhoback (Nov 6, 2005)

*so far GP 4000*

I only have about 200 miles on these so far - but what a dream. I'm riding the metallic blue. Ride great and smooth on most roads around the Dallas area - perform great while climbing. So far, even though the routes I take have quite a bit of debris, I haven't even gotten a nick on the tires. I did have an initial problem with one of the tires (separated the bead from the seam), but the local shop replaced it (with smiles I might add) and have had no problems since.


----------



## moonkat (Dec 12, 2004)

*Review suggestion ...*

I've been waiting for almost a year for the Cannondale Synapse to show up !!
Don't know who's the joker; Cannondale for hyping a low volume bike or the reviewers for ignoring it ?!

Also, how about updated Giant TCR/OCR reviews...the composite series: 0,1,2,3 & Limited !!!!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## bigringing (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ultimate Cyclist CD*

Ultimate Cyclist is a mental training CD specifically for cyclists. It uses positive affirmation techniques and hypnosis to build confidence and relaxation on the bike. Not exactly the kind of component you think to upgrade, but something that probably makes more of a difference.

I read this review on pezcyclingnews, and I have a copy. I know a bunch of people who would be happy to chime in on it's benefits.

Full info at:
www.ultimatecyclist.com

Thanks


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

how about more skewers.....more repair stands from Park Tool........more tools from Park Tool......more spokes.......


----------



## Carbonman (Jan 6, 2006)

*Does Anyone Ever Read These?*

I see a lot of requests for products to be added so we can post reviews, but don't see them added. Do any administrators check these posts (and more importantly, act on them)? I'm not angry, just curious and a little impatient.


----------



## kiwivelo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Keywin Pedals Review*

I'd like to submit Keywin Pedals into the products review.
Sub 200 grams and the largest pedal platform on the market.


----------



## tenorman (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll post a review of the Cannondale Synapse (carbon) if you add it to road bikes under the main page.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

1. Veloplug
2. Soul wheels (bikesoul.com)
3. pedalforce (pedalforce.com)


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

kiwivelo said:


> I'd like to submit Keywin Pedals into the products review.
> Sub 200 grams and the largest pedal platform on the market.


This pedal rocks! I was never a mainstream pedals type. Start with Diadora pedal in 96, stop using them in y2k and switch to Keywin and never look back. Fix all my problem (hot spot, pull out during sprint and etc...). Light, cheap, stable. yes, you can have it all!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

I would like a review/comparison of the Campy cranks/bb to the new external bearing type cranks. I hear many say how obsolete the Campy style is and I wonder if there is any merit to it.


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

*bontrager Race X Lite OS Handlebar*

http://www.bontrager.com/Road/Components/Handlebars/5803.php

This is a great bar and a good upgrade for anyone considering carbon.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*Product Suggestions*

Cervelo R3 2006 road bike 
Topolino V39 Carbon Tubular Wheelset
HED Stinger 50 Carbon Tubular Wheelset

These are excellent looking products that are at the top of my wish list and I'd love to see the reviews come in ...


----------



## jwilliams (Nov 2, 2004)

*How about Tifosi Optics*

I have several pairs of these glasses and would like to post some reviews. As good as bolle, blows Briko away, and the red fototec lenses are wonderful.


----------



## MichaelJL (Mar 18, 2006)

It would be nice to have the Review on the Trek Madone 5.5.
http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1467000&f=1


----------



## edward (Jan 30, 2005)

*Product For Review...*

How about the Polar Cs200 and C200 cad. Thanks


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Perhaps consider a Forum called*

"Conventional Wisdom"... then somehow summerize various views on subjects that come up repeatedly... maybe harder to do than to conceive of... just a thought. Thanks!


----------



## elalib (Apr 4, 2006)

*Bikes to add - Marinoni*

Hello,
You have only the old MArinoni line on your website
You should update it:
www.marinoni.qc.ca
Thx!


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

I'd like to offer a review of the Milwaukee Bicycle Company Orange One. It's a great ride.

Brooks K.


----------



## moblsv (May 21, 2006)

supertour1976 said:


> Greg, here is a bike I would like to see added to the reviews: Leopard L1 full carbon frame
> Here is the website: www.leopardcycles.com
> I just got one with 105 gruppo, would like to tell others about it. Thanks.


They have it in the review section now. I am looking at these Leopard bikes and would like to hear what you have to say.


----------



## PacFodder (Nov 30, 2007)

Always been a lurker here but I had to say something. I found them on-line a few years ago when I was looking for a frame that I could use for racing. I bought one of the ALC road frames. I bought the frame cuz I'm a cheap ass and didn't want to trash my c-dale in races. I spend more time on the jade than any other bike I have. Sold the c-dale about 2 months after I got the jade- great ride, great price, I'm happy with it.


----------

